

Hardware for connecting a computer and a projector or other auxiliary display - hn12
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/109180/basic-video-cabling-computer-users

======
mheusser
It's getting increasingly common to want to hook up a PC to a television at an
event. Here's a quick how-to. Lose the projector; use a big-screen tv!

